# Clipper Darrell bound for Dallas? Clipper Darrell says NO to Mavs!



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://clippers.freedomblogging.com/2008/01/17/clipper-darrell-bound-for-dallas/



> The Register learned Thursday that Dallas Mavericks owner Mark Cuban has scheduled a meeting with Bailey, Jan. 25, in Dallas.
> 
> “He offered me a job in Dallas, to do the same thing I do for the Clippers,” said Bailey, whose day job is as an automobile customizer and salesman. He came up to me at the (Jan. 12) game and told me that he loved what I do. That shocked me.”





> “I’m still loyal to the Clippers,” Bailey said. “That’s my team. But it isn’t every day that a billionaire knocks on your door. I have to go out and listen.”



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Clipper Darrell bound for Dallas?*

This pisses me off. WTF gives Cuban the idea that he can buy away our number one fan. He's a piece of ****. And how lame is it that he has to steal/bribe a fan(who's name happens to be CLIPPER Darrell and who is from LA) and chant from another team, what he can't come up with his own ideas to get his fans involved in the games? No wonder he has a ***** *** ***** team,that's the softest in the league because it comes from the owner. Cuban's a ****in lame *** *******.

But I don't blame Clipper Darrell because if he is gettin offered a lot of money, he has to listen.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Clipper Darrell bound for Dallas?*

Lol, I got to say this is hilarious... the very fact Cuban can "buy" a fan.:lol::biggrin:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Clipper Darrell bound for Dallas?*

hahahaha this is pretty funny
hhahhahaahahaaahaahaha

**** it if he gets payed you can knock the mans hustle


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Clipper Darrell bound for Dallas?*

saw that fool on the freeway last night in his 1/2 blue 1/2 red BMW...dude is crazy


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Clipper Darrell bound for Dallas?*

Huh ?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clipper Darrell bound for Dallas?*

If this happens, there would be little excitement in the games this season.

Oh well, time for me to take Darrell's place..anyone wanna give me the season tickets that Darrell has? .


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Clipper Darrell bound for Dallas?*

This is ridiculous. Clipper Darrell can say whatever he wants, but if he's a true Clippers fan he cannot be bought. I don't remember his name, but I grew up watching another crazy Clippers fan that followed the team from San Diego. He was an old guy that used to be at every home game and was the most recognizable fan in the stands. I'm fairly certain he passed away about 7-8 years ago, but I can tell you for sure that he would have never taken money to root for another team. Is there no loyalty left in the today's world?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clipper Darrell bound for Dallas?*

Kind of sad that Cuban needs to reach out to another team's base to get his own fans motivated.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Clipper Darrell bound for Dallas?*

Wow ... I had to make sure today wasn't April 1st. This is just so ridiculous.


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Clipper Darrell bound for Dallas?*

maverick darrell? it just doesn't sound right.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Clipper Darrell bound for Dallas?*



shaunliv said:


> maverick darrell? it just doesn't sound right.



He does look like that guy the DALLAS Cowboys has had for years as their #1 fan. Now that dude was crazy. He wore the cowboy outfit with the bit had and I think he even has/had a stick pony.

Maybe Mark is thinking he should be like Jerry.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clipper Darrell bound for Dallas?*

wow, excellent opportunity for darrell, just to have a billionare know who you are and be willing to fly you out. I doubt anything happens though, first of all the mavs arena is usually a lot louder than the staples with the clipps, also it would be too expensive to fly darell out for every game...no way would darell relocate, IMO, since he has a successful business out here.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Clipper Darrell bound for Dallas?*

this is pathetic, but funny at the same time...what does it say about darrel, that he would leave for money???

i think he should definitely lose the title of "biggest clipper fan"...what a douchebag...cuban tht is...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clipper Darrell bound for Dallas?*

http://clippers.freedomblogging.com/2008/01/30/clipper-darrell-back-to-dallas/



> Darrell Bailey, AKA Clipper Darrell, is scheduled to fly to Texas early next week for a second interview with the Dallas Mavericks regarding a potential position with their game operations staff.
> 
> “I’m supposed to hear from them at the end of this week,” Bailey said Wednesday night, during halftime of the Clippers-Atlanta Hawks game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Clipper Darrell bound for Dallas?*

Doesn't make any sense. Clipper fans love him because he's a die-hard Clipper fan with tons of enthusiasm. How is he going to inspire Dallas fans when they know he isn't even a fan, and was just bought out?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clipper Darrell bound for Dallas?*

Makes all the sense in the world. How many people in dallas really know darrell. heck many clipper fans who dont go to games dont even know him. He is so loud, im sure he will crack people up in dallas just like he does here (if he does do it). The only way it doesnt make sense to me is darrell's car business, how that will be affected if he has to go away for a long times.

But from a basketball fans point of view thats a dream come true. To be courted by a billionare owner, and getting what amounts to a job within the nba. Who knows where it could lead to in the nba or in cuban's organization. He will be a clipper fan for life, you cant change that...but what he has here is an opportunity of a lifetime.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Clipper Darrell bound for Dallas?*

Aw man, nobody else feels bad for Clipper Darrell? The guy is probably more distraught then he's ever been in his life. Give up his passion for the clippers for one of Cuban's blank checks??

If he refuses and stays true to being a clipper fan, somewhere down the line he might end up regretting passing up on the money, because one day his family might need it. It's not everyday that us "regular" people get offered millions of dollars.

Just do it Clipper Darrell & don't look back! Clipper games won't be quite the same without you, but at least some of us will understand.

PS, Mark Cuban is a total douchebag for doing this.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Clipper Darrell bound for Dallas?*



leidout said:


> Aw man, nobody else feels bad for Clipper Darrell? The guy is probably more distraught then he's ever been in his life. Give up his passion for the clippers for one of Cuban's blank checks??
> 
> If he refuses and stays true to being a clipper fan, somewhere down the line he might end up regretting passing up on the money, because one day his family might need it. It's not everyday that us "regular" people get offered millions of dollars.
> 
> ...


Lol... I gotta say... if I could get paid to support a team, I'd support any freaking team you want me to support.

It doesn't mean I can't like other teams.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clipper Darrell bound for Dallas?*

Must be real tough decision. I was reading that people are coming up to him at games and telling him not to leave. I guess it comes down to which scenario will be more positive. Hopefully he is content on whatever decision he makes. Like I said before it is sad that Cuban has to buy other team fans to motivate his own.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Clipper Darrell bound for Dallas?*

How much is he going to get paid if he decides to go?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Clipper Darrell bound for Dallas?*

^One billion dollars 
<a href="http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/JahmasterJK/?action=view&current=dr_evil.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/JahmasterJK/dr_evil.jpg" border="0" alt="Dr. Evil"></a>


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Clipper Darrell bound for Dallas?*

Maybe Sterling should match the offer...

Is he really going to cheer AGAINST the Clippers when they're in Dallas? It seems like that would be too hard for him!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://clippers.freedomblogging.com/2008/02/06/clipper-darrell-says-no-to-mavericks/



> Mulling it over and deciding that Clipper Darrell has a much better ring than Maverick Darrell, the Clippers’ most recognizable fan, Darrell Bailey, has decided to remain a part of Clipper Nation.
> 
> Bailey, 39, told The Register exclusively late Tuesday night that he was made a very good offer to join the Dallas Mavericks’ game operations staff but after discussing the matter with his family, Bailey turned it down.
> 
> “A fan is loyal and loves their team, and is passionate about their team,” Bailey said. “And I couldn’t change over. The Clippers have been my team for the last 15 years, and this is how I’m going to roll.”


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Good for him, for the Clippers and also for the Mavs. I'm glad that he turned down the offer


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Must not have been enough money. I cant imagine how it could have been. Its great to be courted by an NBA team, but if I had as successful business as Darell, it would take a lot to have to leave my business and move my whole family to another state.

I actually long for the day that many dont know who clipper darrell is. WHy? Because that would mean the clipper games are so rocking no one can hear him!


----------

